# Bucks owner Wes Edens says vote is 'just the beginning'



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Building a new downtown arena for the Milwaukee Bucks is no longer simply an idea to be tossed around.
> 
> The State Assembly voted to approve $250 million in public financing for the arena on Tuesday, following an earlier favorable vote by the Senate.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-owner-wes-edens-says-vote-is-just-the-beginning-b99547142z1-319754401.html


----------

